# Lipstick smell



## lola336 (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok this might sound weird..and it might be because im sick..but from the lingerie collection....is it me or do the lipsticks not smell like vanilla. My body suit especially has no vanilla smell at all. My friend also smelled it and agreed...so i dont think im going totally crazy. I dont know...it might just be my lipsticks...but i even brought it back to mac and the MA was just like..it smells fine to me. I dont  know..figured I would just ask.....anyone?


----------



## angelamarie (Jan 6, 2006)

My Body Suit and Lingerie l/s have a really strong vanilla scent...
I was kinda sad that the lipsticks that came with the ornamentalism stashettes didn't smell like vanilla to me...


----------



## Isis (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine have a very nice vanilla scent to them. 
Do yours smell bad or rancid??
However if you're still not happy with yours, deff. take them back (again) and get an exchange. There's no point in holding on to something you're not 100% satisfied with.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 6, 2006)

Some of mine smell like vanilla and others are less scented.. I wouldn't worry if they don't stink.
Rancid lipstick smells really strong, but its a gross smell.


----------



## Scrangie (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow, I don't think any of my lipsticks smell like anything... I didn't know they were supposed to be scented!

*goes to smell*  

Humph!  Nothing!  Creepy.  Maybe I just can't smell it.


----------



## lola336 (Jan 6, 2006)

well...i dont know maybe its just not as strong as the other lipsticks i have. some have a potent vanilla scent..but these to me smell like..regular lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  its not totally rancid crayon smelling..just not vanilla.  hmm..i dont know and i got them with b2m so u know they really wont take them. oh well. ill use it anyway.lol who am i kidding...lol...i just wanted to see if anyone else had this issue. maybe it was just the batch mine were in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  thanks for ur help!


----------



## MACmermaid (Jan 6, 2006)

hey me too!  i never knew MAC lipsticks were supposed to be scented. i can't smell any vanilla scent in mine either


----------



## amandamakeup (Jan 6, 2006)

I've got my nose right up body suit now..you kinda smell the more lipsticky smell more...but theres a little hint of vanilla in it. Its really tough to point out though. I never knew also that they were scented. My boyfriend now thinks im a dork for sitting here smelling my lipsticks.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 6, 2006)

I love the MAC Lipstick smell and i'm planning to get a MAC perfume that best smells like it..but keep forgetting which one is supposed to smell most like the lipsticks.


----------



## lola336 (Jan 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_I love the MAC Lipstick smell and i'm planning to get a MAC perfume that best smells like it..but keep forgetting which one is supposed to smell most like the lipsticks._

 
hm...im not sure which one best smells like the lipstick..but my favorite perfume is comptoir sud pacifique in vanille abricot. its amazing....they have other variations but the apricot is my favorite


----------



## Scrangie (Jan 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lola336* 
_hm...im not sure which one best smells like the lipstick..but my favorite perfume is comptoir sud pacifique in vanille abricot. its amazing....they have other variations but the apricot is my favorite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mmm... I love that scent! I love CSP.  

I don't think any of the MAC fragrances smell like it, but I personally am addicted to MV3... It's dark, sexy, sophisticated... and mm oh so good.  Has a bit of that vanilla smell to it.  It smells like vanilla and leather to me.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 6, 2006)

That is the big reason I love mac lip products and not any other....I haven't bought any lipsticks in a month...  Its time for a trip to the counter.


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 6, 2006)

my TLCs have a very strong vanilla scent, but nothing else really does.  

hmm... maybe i should go sniff the rest of my lippies as soon as i get home...  hahaha


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 6, 2006)

My Dame in a Dress, Who's That Lady and Cool and Aloof Lipgelees have the same smell, it's not a strong vanilla scent like it's supposed to be. 

Same with my Body Suit. 

Doesn't smell rancid, but smell like regular lipstick.


----------



## 2_pink (Jan 8, 2006)

Ive never noticed my lippies to smell like vanilla...they just smell like lipstick. But i know my lipgelees have a certain scent, not sure what it is..but it smells good.


----------



## lilxgem (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm a new MAC addict and I noticed that the lipglasses smelled sweet (i didn't know they did this on purpose or that it's suppose to be vanilla, but it is absolutely wonderful!) Smelly lipstick is the worst. Back in high school, I use to buy a particular drug store brand that smelled terrible, but I thought lipstick was suppose to smell that way back then. =p I ended up throwing them all away.


----------



## tricky (Jan 15, 2006)

i have the Heatherette lipstick and it smells like play-doh (even when i first got it). anyone else experience this?


----------



## martygreene (Jan 15, 2006)

Glaze and Lustre formula lipsticks from MAC do tend to have a weaker scent. Mattes tend to 'decay' faster scent wise than the remaining formulas.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 17, 2006)

Interesting, I just assumed I got used to the smell - my lipsticks don't seem to smell of vanilla anymore, but my lipglasses seem to be like that after I've used them for the first time - no more smell. It's true that the TLCs seem to smell of vanilla the strongest, they even seem to taste half-decent if I accidentally lick my lips or something.


----------



## RedBetty (Jan 17, 2006)

I noticed the vanilla in my amplified cremes, but not in other formulas...


----------



## mskitchmas (Oct 20, 2006)

*What does rancid lipstick smell like?*

I have a few palettes, that are kind of old, a Tailormade from 2005, Gem from 2004 and Printout from 2004.

None of them smell very vanilla-ey to me, and the Prinout one smells different, kinda funny.

I hate to throw them out.

Anyone have any insight?


----------



## lola336 (Oct 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mskitchmas* 

 
_I have a few palettes, that are kind of old, a Tailormade from 2005, Gem from 2004 and Printout from 2004.

None of them smell very vanilla-ey to me, and the Prinout one smells different, kinda funny.

I hate to throw them out.

Anyone have any insight?_

 
well mine usually get a crayon like smell...and u would know..it would be a strong scent...sometimes the lipsticks just dont have a smell or have a lipsticky smell. but when they go bad its a strong smell..that u can even taste....well i feel i can..lol. anyways. i have still used some like that cause i cant bear to chuck it. oh but definitely dont throw it out..Back to mac those puppies!


----------



## mskitchmas (Oct 20, 2006)

yah. i think the printout one is definately off. 

unfortunately, they are palettes, so i can't B2M 'em.


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_Some of mine smell like vanilla and others are less scented...._

 
same here


----------



## miss_emc (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilxgem* 

 
_I'm a new MAC addict and I noticed that the lipglasses smelled sweet (i didn't know they did this on purpose or that it's suppose to be vanilla, but it is absolutely wonderful!) Smelly lipstick is the worst. Back in high school, I use to buy a particular drug store brand that smelled terrible, but I thought lipstick was suppose to smell that way back then. =p I ended up throwing them all away._

 
oh my god you know what the worst smelling lipstick in the whole world is? Estee Lauder! I CANNOT stand the smell of their lipsticks and lipglosses, and I get really good discount off all of their products but I never wear them cos I just can't stand that stench! I can even smell it on other people if they wear it!


----------

